# Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....



## DeathoOne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

Hello, I know this topic is a bit on the old side, but a simple google lead me to it. Since the topic maker did not get it resolved I figured I would ask the same thing. 

I have an HP Pavilion dv9740us Notebook. It originally came with Vista home edition. I went and formated the drive with Vista on it and put Windows XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 2 on it. The format and install looked good the three times I have done it. I get no internet connectivity and yes I have went and gotten all the Drivers on the HP website.

First the cmd prompt.


> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all
> ...


Device Manager Network Adaptors (this is pretty much a copy and paste since it is right next to me) has:
1394 Net Adapter
Direct Parallel
WAN Miniport (IP)
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
WAN Miniport (PPTP)

Still guessing it is I am missing a driver. Maybe due to the fact that the do not have Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection because the computer came with Vista, but since I do not want to use Vista and would have to wait about a month to get it anyways, would love to figure how to make it work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

Well, you're missing any network adapters, so either drivers or hardware is the issue.



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## DeathoOne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

I got wireless working from finding a driver for it, but still can not get the wired to work and that is really what I am wanting to get to work.

*1. Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.* (included hidden)
1394 Net Adapter
Direct Parallel
Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN
Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN - Packet Scheduler Miniport
WAN Miniport (IP)
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Scheduler Miniport
WAN Miniport (L2TP)
WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
WAN Miniport (PPTP)

*2. Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?*
Besides spaces, dots, and a Network Adapter Picture what is above is how it looks.

*3. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?*
Besides spaces, dots, and a Network Adapter Picture what is above is how it looks.

It could be hardware (glad I have only had it for about a month), but I am guessing it is a driver, but can not find the chip set for the NIC card to download one for it.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

Hi DeathoOne, you didn't mention if there is a yellow *!* or *?* , or any red *X* mark on the small icons beside the dot and spaces. Try to post the screenshot of the devices there like this one:












You can refer here on how to post the screenshot:
*How to post screenshot*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

What devices appear under *Network adapters* that are not hidden. The symptoms are that Windows sees no network hardware.


----------



## DeathoOne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

@bhahar84 - There are no !, ?, or Xs on the small Picture of the Network Cards. If I disable any of them there is a red X though, but still shows up. Since you asked though.

The Non-Hidden drivers









The Hidden Drives included
http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25493&stc=1&d=1206328505
Hidden.bmp

@johnwill - 1394 Net Adapter & Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN are the only two things that show up if I keep hidden ones hidden.

ipconfig /all - is now giving me information when I have the WiFi Link not disabled, of course since I am not connected to a wireless hub it does not give me an IP address or to much other info.
If I disable the WiFi Link 'ipconfig /all' still gives me 'Windows IP Configuration' as the only thing.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

I think you have misnamed the file though, DeathoOne :smile:

And it seems like the non-hidden devices is only too, the 1394 adapter and the wireless adapter, right? Your computer does not have a network card? And can I know the *Unknown devices* there? And are you using the wireless connection on the computer? 

Can you try to run the Everest (the download link is under my signature down here :grin and post the specifications of your computer here. Maybe we can try to install thee driver for your local network adapter :smile:

Try to download and install this one first, see whether the internet network adapter detected after that :smile:

*Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

We need to see the stuff under "Other Devices", because that's probably where your network hardware is listed. That's normally due to missing drivers.


----------



## DeathoOne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

@bhahar84 - There are no Intel(R) adapters present on the computer after trying to use that device, actually tried using it before, but figured I would try again. I was able to connect through the NIC and a wired line when using Vista. I am not trying to use the wireless connection, but I believe I could from everything I see. The report.

@johnwill - Other Devices


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

You are missing a bunch of drivers, that's the first step in getting this running.

Go to www.hp.com into the support section. Search on your laptop model and download the driver package.


----------



## DeathoOne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

Already have. None of the ones that matter work for XP Pro. They are geared toward Vista.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

If there are no drivers for XP, you're probably out of luck. Obviously, that machine came with Vista, and HP doesn't provide XP drivers. I suggest you reload the Windows that came with the machine.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

Hi again DeathoOne! Maybe you can try to download manually the driver for the computer. Can you try to run the cpu-z (its under my link) and try to post the *screenshot of the Mainboard* from cpu-z


----------



## DeathoOne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

@johnwill - I am actually working on that just do not want to go back to Vista if I do not have to. Personally think the security in Vista is a bit stupid.

@bhahar84 - This is the Mainboard.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

Actually, Vista is great windows compare to XP. But, it just that you may not familiar with the Vista yet (I'm still using XP, but I have Vista on my system, because I have a dual-boot configurations:smile

Try to download and install this:
*Intel Ethernet Driver*


----------



## DeathoOne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

@bhahar84 - On Vista it is great for 64bit and DirectX 10, but the thing is XP Pro 64 bit can do all the same things Vista 64bit can from the little testing I have done. I think Vista would be great for a user on a network, but not the Network Admin. The reason why I said the security is a bit stupid, on one game before I even start it, I have to delete one file, then click on another file which I have to allow every time, for it to be played and this is running it in XP SP2 as an Admin for all accounts. I would not have so many complaints about it if it worked more like, an allow once, allow permanent, disallow once, and disallow permanent. That to me me makes more logical sense. I compare Vista to AOL. AOL blocks you in a sense from the internet for more cost and really does not increase anything, but maybe I am just trying to act like what I was when going from NT to XP on the XP to Vista thing, but I think it was more about money then and now I do not see that as the problem so much.

*Concerning the driver* - (Cannot install drivers. No Intel(R) Adapters are present in this computer.) This is after I try installing it and it stops after the green bad is full from the IntallShield Wizard.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

You cannot install the driver for the Intel Network adapter? Can I know whether you add any network on the computer?


----------



## DeathoOne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN - Have this for a working wireless router, but I have tried that file before it was on the Laptop and after. And in all honesty both wireless and non-wireless should be working from the little test I did before I went to XP.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

Emm...it seems like you should be go back to the Vista again, like JohnWill mentioned earlier. Maybe it will be too difficult to search for the driver for this for WindowsXP, since you're using 64-bit :sigh:


----------



## DeathoOne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

Not using 64-bit, it is incompatible with the motherboard.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

So you are using the 32-bit XP now? and the intel driver doesn't work on the computer?


----------



## rooski (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Ipconfig = Windows ip configuration....*

im having the same problem with the same model and every thing , if i can ask , how did you install your graphics driver , i cannot get that one to work either , i have asked HP support but they can only do so much , and my internet doesnt work either now since i switched to Xp , and HP does not support switching these laptops to Xp , and for that reason they can only provide work around drivers that might or might not work , and these arent really tested , but i know for a fact that you can get them to work . so some more help would be really nice.


----------

